# Caps - Organic



## tansiclothing (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for a supplier for caps, baseball or alternative, that are organic/bamboo. My new company will only purchase products that are 



Organic or bamboo fabric
Made in North America, preferably Canada to save on shipping costs.


----------

